# Fig Trees



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We bought 3 fig trees. All were root bound thats why we got them all for $40. 2 had figs all over them,one had lost its leaves but new growth was already on it.
We went ahead and put them in the ground because they needed to come out of the pots .
Do any of you have figs and do you think planting them this early will hurt them?
We have one fig tree that has supplied us with figs for 7 years now.Also figs are so sweet,we can use them in place of sugar.Dry them,grind em up.
Remember when tranplanting trees"there is no time limit of digging the hole,so slow down especially in the heat".I'm finally realizing this after a few almost heat strokes and heart attacks.I can even go back tomorrow if I want to to finish the dig.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*I have two and I planted my mother two. I think I planted all of them in the fall. I planted my mother's next to her house and they are now two stories tall and loaded each year. Mine are in the backyard and are small and have less fruit. I don't like figs anyway but the sugar thing sounds like a good idea.*


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Dixie said:


> *I have two and I planted my mother two. I think I planted all of them in the fall. I planted my mother's next to her house and they are now two stories tall and loaded each year. Mine are in the backyard and are small and have less fruit. I don't like figs anyway but the sugar thing sounds like a good idea.*


 I know your suppose to plant them in the spring or fall .But we planted them in the heat of late summer a couple days ago because they were so root bound.
Anyone know what we can do to counter the effects of planting under these conditions?
Our other fig tree was planted in the fall as were all our trees either fall or spring.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Get a root-soaker and keep the roots hunting for water. A root-soaker looks kind of like a funnel that you put into the ground and then attach a garden hose to. Run the water as a trickle into the soaker and move once a day to a new position, close to the freshly planted tree to start and then further out in a kind of circular pattern ...

Found one online about $16: Bully Tools™ Root Soaker™, Model 92300 - Garden Harvest Supply Inc


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> Get a root-soaker and keep the roots hunting for water. A root-soaker looks kind of like a funnel that you put into the ground and then attach a garden hose to. Run the water as a trickle into the soaker and move once a day to a new position, close to the freshly planted tree to start and then further out in a kind of circular pattern ...
> 
> Found one online about $16: Bully Tools™ Root Soaker™, Model 92300 - Garden Harvest Supply Inc


 Thanks Boss,will do.If not buy one will try to make one.Of course I could'nt get the page to come up on the site you suggested,but thats apr for the curse with me now that so many have upgraded.But thanks for info,maybe I can find it by google.:wave:

Oh my ! "apr ,curse! I meant par for the course!
I know many here get frustrated with my mistakes,but nothing like I do.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> Get a root-soaker and keep the roots hunting for water. A root-soaker looks kind of like a funnel that you put into the ground and then attach a garden hose to. Run the water as a trickle into the soaker and move once a day to a new position, close to the freshly planted tree to start and then further out in a kind of circular pattern ...
> 
> Found one online about $16: Bully Tools™ Root Soaker™, Model 92300 - Garden Harvest Supply Inc


 Great price,I was busy so I did'nt even notice the price.
Thats a site I can't pull up,so is there a phone number?Also whats the S&H charge.I do want to buy the root soaker now that I know its not that expensive.:flower:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

You should be able to find them at many local garden-supply stores. Basically what you are looking for is an all-steel tube that you can pound into the ground that also has a connector for your basic garden-hose. You want it to have the best pounding-depth possible - minimum 24" so that you can get the water below your root-bed (especially if the trees are root-bound). You have to make those roots spread-out as quickly as you possibly can, don't let them stay root-bound otherwise the first good wind will pick them up and toss them around .. .


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

So far they are all ok.Plus second crop of okra is coming up that I planted about the same time.
So much to do,we are just waterng the trees for now.Its still hot,hot,hot and the humidity is almost light rain mist!.Have to change clothes a few times a day from the sweat.Have been workign at night lately but still swaet but not as bad.


----------

